
Show HN: Gitkit – Toolkit to build Git push workflows with Go - sosedoff
https://github.com/sosedoff/gitkit
======
sosedoff
For anyone wondering what this is: it's tool to build flows like "git push to
X". I've built a few internal tools that use this package, mostly for
deployment purposes similar to Heroku (but based on Docker).

The toolkit consists of 2 pieces: the server (http/ssh based) and push
receiver. The server component provides the git repository endpoint and
permission handling, and the receiver piece allows to setup the logic flow,
like what to do with the push and ability to read the push tree structure and
run some commands against it.

I've created this package some time ago, but decided to post just now, maybe
someone will find it useful.

Thanks!

~~~
stevekemp
I've also created a bunch of work-flows using git repositories, and hooks -
for example updating DNS via git repository pushes. So this looks like a nice
project, but I see some open merge-requests and issues, and I wonder how
active your project is?

~~~
sosedoff
There are a few issues and PRs that i opened myself, but aside from that there
weren't many contributions from other developers. I can't really say the
project is under active development, but it's definitely useful enough, at
lease for my use cases.

